# Holes in Lotus Leafs



## Jacob04 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello
i am new to this website, so please excuse if i am going the wrong way
I have a specific problem of having holes in my lotus leaves. I have gone through this website and have seen similar post , but my problem seems to be different when i try and analyse the symtoms. Here are a few details about my pond
1> Its an artificially made pond inside my garden
2> The base for sand used was used from river silt
3> It is approximately 2 feet deep
4> It houses 9-10 koi carp and 40-50 guppies
5> It was made 2 years ago
6> was believed to be a natural ecosystem with rarely feeding the fishes and no dosing of any chemical or oxygen
I do not think that it is tiger red problem , but thats just me you guys will be the best people to telll me .
In the monsoon previous year , the pond petals grew so much that they climbed out of the wall of the pond. And were so dense that you could not see the water in the pond
How ever this year it seems to be quite different . All new leaves seem to have a reddish tinge , and all fully grown leaves soon develop holes .
I dont understand what is hindering the growth of the pond leaves, And am worried that soon all will be wiped out.
I am attaching a few photographs of the problem. I hope someone can help me out soon .
Regards,
Jacob


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm almost certain all the holes are from some creature eating the leaves. 

I think you must either have some type of snail that eats plants, or possibly an insect larvae they look like caterpillars and live in small cylindrical cocoons of plant debris. They can eat their way through a lot of vegetation and really ruin a pond or aquarium.

The yellowing leaves are probably due to the creature eating through the stem so the leaf becomes disconnected from the plant bulb and can't get nutrients.

Have a careful look for any snails or insect larvae (caterpillar or worm type thing). Also, check the stems on the yellowing leaves see if it is eaten away.

Might also be pleco fish damage if you have added plecos to your pond?

A copper sulfate dose will kill all invertebrates in your pond. There are a few other treatments that will do it as well but copper sulfate will probably be the cheapest for a pond.


----------



## Jacob04 (Aug 9, 2013)

No NO.. plecos not at all

I coulnt find any insect or larvae.. a few spiders though


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Snails? Did you check the stems of the yellow leaves?


----------

